# My motivation is my horse!



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! I wish you the best and I admire your go-getter attitude!!


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

Stay in that saddle and RIDE RIDE RIDE!!!!!! Way to get back in that saddle girl!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the forum! It's wonderful to see how many folks are enjoying the plus size addition to the forum. I'm not plus size now but have been and weight has always been a struggle for me despite being very active. 

Keep riding and you've definitely got support here on your weight loss journey.


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great words of encouragement!!! Starting to work out lightly and am already sleeping better... Little steps that will make great strides soon... I'm sure!!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

I went from 190 to 140 from just cutting out all meat but grilled chicken and well i stopped my night time eating!!! I also have a 17.3 hand percheron gelding! He is 5.5 years old! Not sure if he is a pure or a cross we rescued him from the meat pen at 4 months old. Percherons are GREAT horses!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I also got back into riding after years of not riding 
and I enjoyed it very much

Good luck with your weight loss as well


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You go girl! That is a great way to think and get motivated.
My horse is a large foundation QH and he can easily carry me. I weighed 251 pnds and started Weight Watchers on May 1, 2011.
So far I have lost 68.2 lbs.
I am sure my horse is thankful for it too!
I am not going to stop until I am at a fit weight of 150 lbs


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

kim_angel said:


> You go girl! That is a great way to think and get motivated.
> My horse is a large foundation QH and he can easily carry me. I weighed 251 pnds and started Weight Watchers on May 1, 2011.
> So far I have lost 68.2 lbs.
> I am sure my horse is thankful for it too!
> I am not going to stop until I am at a fit weight of 150 lbs



WOW!!! that is amazing Kim... Congrats!!!! 

I spent two hours today working with my big boy... It was easier today and didn't feel nearly as winded!!! So I guess if nothing else I'm getting stronger.

My top weight was 303. I am now down to 245 with a long way to go but I know I can do it... Just feeling like I do now after spending time with my big boy makes it all worth while!!! 

Keep up the great work and keep me posted... I love to hear how others are doing!!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

kim_angel said:


> You go girl! That is a great way to think and get motivated.
> My horse is a large foundation QH and he can easily carry me. I weighed 251 pnds and started Weight Watchers on May 1, 2011.
> So far I have lost 68.2 lbs.
> I am sure my horse is thankful for it too!
> I am not going to stop until I am at a fit weight of 150 lbs


Good for you Kim keep up the good work


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

racheld90 said:


> I went from 190 to 140 from just cutting out all meat but grilled chicken and well i stopped my night time eating!!! I also have a 17.3 hand percheron gelding! He is 5.5 years old! Not sure if he is a pure or a cross we rescued him from the meat pen at 4 months old. Percherons are GREAT horses!


That is a big boy for sure... Mack is 16.2. You have done really well!!! Keep it up!!! I found the 6 week body make over really worked for me... Just need to get back to it... that and working with my boy


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You've got a great start! It can be hard w/the holidays upon us, but stay strong & you will keep feeling better. I put on 10 pounds or so this year, & I've lost five pounds just recently. I love how my clothes fit better.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you are doing a good job
keep losing the weight


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I also had put on the pounds. I was depressed and didn't really care. My husband bought me a beautiful paint horse. I hadn't had horses in years. I changed the way I ate only by reducing my portion size. My exercise was my new paint. I lost 70 pounds. I have not put it back on and it has been four years now. But I have a beautiful paint!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

That may be a motivation for me as well


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

After I got married I put on the pounds 
cause its always better cooking for two


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the largest issue is always the portions size. Did you know that the size of plates has increased tremendously? People unconsciously try to fill up their plates, and with larger plates, they eat larger portions. Serving sizes in resaurants have increased a lot, too.

Sorry, haha, MySissyGirl's comment just reminded me of this... both my parents are ex-body builders/ fitness trainers/ health and fitness nuts, so I have a lot of trivia and stuff tucked away in my little brain, haha.

Well, anyway, great progress and keep it up, you're amazing!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> I think the largest issue is always the portions size. Did you know that the size of plates has increased tremendously? People unconsciously try to fill up their plates, and with larger plates, they eat larger portions. Serving sizes in resaurants have increased a lot, too.
> 
> Sorry, haha, MySissyGirl's comment just reminded me of this... both my parents are ex-body builders/ fitness trainers/ health and fitness nuts, so I have a lot of trivia and stuff tucked away in my little brain, haha.
> 
> Well, anyway, great progress and keep it up, you're amazing!!


I agree with you on that note 
about portions and plates being bigger


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have bought a smaller plate to cut my portions down. I have lost 9lbs so far  but still a long way to go yet. I am not dieting just eating healthy foods and cutting out the processed foods and such.

I joined a gym and workout every night now, then swim too so I am hoping the weight will come off now. I hate being a pony squisher . I have been thinking about getting a bigger stronger horse recently but its my little fell mare that I love and trust. 

I love this little section of this forum, Knowing I am not the only one has made me feel less down on myself.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for you 
keep up the work


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

OK the holidays are over... how is everyone doing??? Keeping on track?? Any one come up with some new ways to help shed those extra pounds??

I haven't been out as much as I'd like to be with my big boy due to work and weather... and been having some "fear" issues... that's another story lol... But I am determined to get back on track!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, since I'm moving, packing, money is tight, a lot of food is in boxes & gone,I've been losing! My pants are very loose, & my med. size jammies are falling off me. I've had to change to the small ones & I wear heavy thermals under my jeans-or they would be falling off, too. Four more pounds to lose to be back to my weight of a year ago & that is where I'd like to be. Then I have to work on better fitness-more muscle-less fat. I would like to get down to around 18-20% fat & I would like my pulse rate to be between 62-70, & I'm getting close to that.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit is my motivation. I had lost 70 lbs several years ago and kept it off until I started making wedding cakes. :shock: Now I can't stop making wedding cakes because the cakes support the horses. :? 

I was thin all my life until after I had kids and then it has been a yoyo....mostly up. I bought horses 3 years ago and ride quiet a bit. I got a good sized horse to start with, a 15.3 racing bred QH. I now have a 15.1 QH gelding that is stocky built - but since I wear a size 18 I am not tiny by any means. I had lost 17 lbs last year and gained it back over the year + 10. oh yay. 

My horse has gotten leaner due to loads of walk/trot training for a limited distance/endurance rides. Now I need to get leaner so I don't cause my horse an issue - he has to work harder carrying me around! 

I have had wonderful results with Weight Watchers and I went back Tuesday. I want to get back to where I was before I started cake decorating which was a size 10/12. Biscuit is a terrific motivator - I have cakes all over the kitchen right now and cupcakes in the oven for a customer. I haven't touched any of it. That is my down fall....and heck...before I started making cakes for a living I never touched them. 

I am riding February 4 in my first limited distance ride of 25 miles. I have never ridden 25 miles in one day - 17 was the most and that was in two rides split with a break of about 2 hours and this past weekend I rode 14 miles in one ride. I have heard that some people lose 10 lbs riding in one of these and I hope that is true!!!:lol:


----------

